# My New Boveda Humidor



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Hey everyone, just thought I would post a pick of my recently acquired Boveda humidor, a big step up for me from a Tupperware container, works really well since I don't keep a big stock of cigars on hand.


----------



## Cibao Valley (Jul 8, 2015)

Can't comment on the performance of the humidor but you sure picked a great brandy. 
Just saying..........


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Cibao Valley said:


> Can't comment on the performance of the humidor but you sure picked a great brandy.
> Just saying..........


LOL one of my favorites, very smooth. The other two I really like are Cardenal Mendoza and Carlos 1, BTW the hunidor works extremely well with 69% packs.


----------



## SDR88 (Mar 13, 2015)

That looks really nice.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

Here is a question for anyone that may know, I took out one of the Monte Cristos last night to smoke after dinner and found it a little tight on the draw for the first 25% of the cigar. My question would be since the Boveda Humidor is acrylic and 100% airtight, would I be better suited using 65% packs instead ot the 69% packs it came with?


----------



## lostmedic (Apr 27, 2015)

Lots of us prefer 65 RH for better smoking. My advice is to try both side by side and see what you like better.


----------



## JDom58 (Jul 27, 2015)

lostmedic said:


> Lots of us prefer 65 RH for better smoking. My advice is to try both side by side and see what you like better.


Thanks, yes hopefully that will do the trick, the cristo smoked ok but it felt like it was just a little too humid to light up nicely and was also tight on the draw at first.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Yes. Go 65%. And give it a a few weeks before you smoke anything that was stored at 69%, so it has time to acclimate.


----------

